
California to become first U.S. state mandating solar on new homes - SQL2219
https://www.ocregister.com/2018/05/04/california-to-become-first-u-s-state-mandating-solar-on-new-homes/
======
Eridrus
I have to imagine this will get voted down.

Home solar is a kludge that is basically only workable because of subsidies.
The installation and maintenance costs alone are ridiculous compared to grid
renewables.

------
SQL2219
Wow, as if they didn't have a big enough housing shortage.

~~~
tzs
$15k for solar up front adds about $75/month to the mortgage. Subtract out the
savings on the monthly electric bill, and this should actually come out
slightly ahead for most homes. It shouldn't have much affect on house
availability.

